# President-to-be Obama's Promises



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

_Investor's Business Daily_ compiled Obama's campaign promises. Just so you can keep track, here they are for your political pleasure:

Taxes

• Give a tax break to 95% of Americans.

• Restore Clinton-era tax rates on top income earners.

• "If you make under $250,000, you will not see your taxes increase by a single dime. Not your income taxes, not your payroll taxes, not your capital gains taxes. Nothing."

• Dramatically simplify tax filings so that millions of Americans will be able to do their taxes in less than five minutes.

• Give American businesses a $3,000 tax credit for every job they create in the U.S.

• Eliminate capital gains taxes for small business and startup companies.

• Eliminate income taxes for seniors making under $50,000.

• Expand the child and dependent care tax credit.

• Expand the earned income tax credit.

• Create a universal mortgage credit.

• Create a small business health tax credit.

• Provide a $500 "make work pay" tax credit to small businesses.

• Provide a $1,000 emergency energy rebate to families.

Energy

• Spend $15 billion a year on renewable sources of energy.

• Eliminate oil imports from the Middle East in 10 years.

• Increase fuel economy standards by 4% a year.

• Weatherize 1 million homes annually.

• Ensure that 10% of our electricity comes from renewable sources by 2012.

Environment

• Create 5 million green jobs.

• Implement a cap-and-trade program to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

• Get 1 million plug-in hybrids on the road by 2015.

Labor

• Sign a fair pay restoration act, which would overturn the Supreme Court's pay discrimination ruling.

• Sign into law an employee free choice act - aka card check - to make it easier for unions to organize.

• Make employers offer seven paid sick days per year.

• Increase the minimum wage to $9.50 an hour by 2009.

National security

• Remove troops from Iraq by the summer of 2010.

• Cut spending on unproven missile defense systems.

• No more homeless veterans.

• Stop spending $10 billion a month in Iraq.

• Finish the fight against Osama bin Laden and the al-Qaida terrorists.

Social Security

• Work in a "bipartisan way to preserve Social Security for future generations."

• Impose a Social Security payroll tax on incomes above $250,000.

• Match 50% of retirement savings up to $1,000 for families earning less than $75,000.

Education

• Demand higher standards and more accountability from our teachers.

Spending

• Go through the budget, line by line, ending programs we don't need and making the ones we do need work better and cost less.

• Slash earmarks.

Health care

• Lower health care costs for the typical family by $2,500 a year.

• Let the uninsured get the same kind of health insurance that members of Congress get.

• Stop insurance companies from discriminating against those who are sick and need care the most.

• Spend $10 billion over five years on health care information technology.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool.

If he even manages to do 30% of that I'll be impressed. Seriously.

Name one president who managed to implement most of his campaign promises? Certainly not George W., or even his Father for that matter. Often times they did the EXACT opposite.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

As long as Obama gets across the street and involves both sides I think some of that will get done..... If he tries to bully the Republicans into policy through the Democratic majority too often he will get burned...

It was nice to learn also that Obama is NOT against the CCW in National Parks law on the table.......


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> It was nice to learn also that Obama is NOT against the CCW in National Parks law on the table.......


Where did you read that? :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> It was nice to learn also that Obama is NOT against the CCW in National Parks law on the table.......


I'm calling major BS on that one.

Funny, he's for a nationwide CCW ban, yet he's ok with carrying in national parks.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I am trying not to be bitter - clinging to my guns & religion here in western PA, so I will take a positive outlook. I hope that he has a good term in the white house. I am concerned about someone that leans so far left, on so many issues. I hope that common ground is sought & found, or we are all in trouble.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am fearful the White House will take on the appearance of the Leaning Tower of Pizza in a year or so.

:smt076


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

js said:


> I'm calling major BS on that one.
> 
> Funny, he's for a nationwide CCW ban, yet he's ok with carrying in national parks.


I'll have to look it up, but I was looking up some stuff on D Mike Arcuri (NY 25th) and his stance on several 2nd amendment ideas. And he was one of the Democratic names on the list backing the idea (most were) as this was tabled in relation to the mountain lion attacks out west and bikers and joggers wanting to carry.

I will look it up but I'm pretty sure Biden was on the list for sure.....

But also, do you have the link where Obama is for a National ban? The only thing I find on this is his ban for inside the Chicago city limits. The only national thing I saw was that he did not want Chicago to recognize any out of state license.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

js said:


> I'm calling major BS on that one.
> 
> Funny, he's for a nationwide CCW ban, yet he's ok with carrying in national parks.


http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/D?c110:1:./temp/~c110Wpqyxn::

Here is the one link I have on the National Parks issue....


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

twodogs said:


> I am trying not to be bitter - clinging to my guns & religion here in western PA, so I will take a positive outlook. I hope that he has a good *single* term in the white house. I am concerned about someone that leans so far left, on so many issues. I hope that common ground is sought & found, or we are all in trouble.


I corrected that for you:mrgreen:

Ok I can hope. I would REALLY like to see more checks and balances though I.E. A cross party senate/ house majority from the Pres.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/D?c110:1:./temp/~c110Wpqyxn::
> 
> Here is the one link I have on the National Parks issue....


The link doesn't work...:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

funkypunk97 said:


> But also, do you have the link where Obama is for a National ban?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That's pretty clear... Of course, running for PRESIDENT, the tune changes to what may help him get elected...

Say anything... just get elected...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> That's pretty clear... Of course, running for PRESIDENT, the tune changes to what may help him get elected...
> 
> Say anything... just get elected...


+1...remember, he got his start in Chicago, under Daly, 'nuff said.:watching:


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> That's pretty clear... Of course, running for PRESIDENT, the tune changes to what may help him get elected...
> 
> Say anything... just get elected...


Yeah I guess that sums it up..... that is about the only quote you can find on the federal ban because he changed his tune now twice as far as I can tell.

First he was for a full federal ban - then he was for a clause to allow off-duty LEO and retired LEO and military......

Then during the campaign when asked directly he said he wants if left to the state as he felt they were doing a good job policing there own......

Obviously we need to keep an eye on any legislation in the works that might be an issue....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> +1...remember, he got his start in Chicago, under Daly, 'nuff said.:watching:


Why do you think I left the state? :smt033

-Jeff-


----------

